# Individual Showjumping Final Thread



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Right ladies and gents, here we go . . . five minutes until "go time" and here's hoping Skelly and his lovely horse can win another gold medal.  For those of you at work, running commentary here . . . for those of you watching, grab a cup of tea and a sandwich . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

First up . . . Jose Maria Larocca . . . and sadly Ralf Goren Bengtsson's horse didn't pass the trot up.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Bit of a cricket score that one - five fences down but inside the time.  The line to the water looks quite tough and there are some biiiiig oxers in there.  Next up Cian O'Connor.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

O'Connor - clear and inside the time - so second rider in proved it can be done!  Didn't half wobble on his line into the final fence, but pulled it off.  Dirk Demeersman for Belgium.

P

P.S.  All riders starting on a score of zero - carrying nothing over from the previous rounds


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

9 faults for Demeersman - foot in the water, final fence down and a time penalty . . . not a pretty round, didn't like the way he hauled his horse's head around .

Next up Cassio Rivetti - Castle Road - Ukraine.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

One down and one time penalty - but rather unedifying watching him give his horse three hefty thwacks coming into the water jump - it's not a cross country fence for flip's sake!

Now Olivier Guillon for France on Lord de Theize . . . clear and inside the time - that's got to make the French feel better .

Next Henrik von Ekkerman for Sweden.

P


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

Who needs Clair with commentary like this


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

8 faults for the Swede . . . horse misread rider's signals and took off waaaay too early at the water and landed right in the middle of it . . . jumped beautifully for most of the round but just got flat in the middle of the triple and took out a pole.

Shame.

Simon Delestre for France on his spooky little horse by Baloubet . . . 

P


----------



## Willeeckers (8 August 2012)

Stupid Question alert!!

Why can I only see 3 British riders in the individual line up - are they only allowed three or did Peter Charles not qualify???


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

4 unfortunate faults (at the white stile) for the Frenchman but inside the time.  Lovely round really.  

Next Julia Hargreaves, Australia on Vedor.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

She was going so well on her lovely little Indoctro horse and then it all fell apart at the last two fences - had every element of the triple down and then the final planks.  Perhaps the horse got a little tired .

Luciana Dinniz on Lennox for Portugal.

P


----------



## Renvers (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			4 unfortunate faults (at the white stile) for the Frenchman but inside the time.  Lovely round really.  

Next Julia Hargreaves, Australia on Vedor.

P
		
Click to expand...

PS - thanks for the commentary, I am watching the action but without sound as I am in the office, its really odd


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Well that was a beautiful round . . . clear but with one unfortunate time penalty.  Hope she qualifies.  Very careful horse.

Gregory Wathelet for Belgium on Cadjenine Z.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Aftenoon, PS, thought I'd join you for the afternoon...


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Another cricket score, I'm afraid - 3 fences down, but inside the time.

Taizo Sugitani on Avenzio for Japan next.  

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Japanese gentleman now, Sugitani, stopping at the water.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

and another 4 faults now or a pole, and racking up time penalties

and the last down, 14 overall.


----------



## Snowy1 (8 August 2012)

Can Someone please gag Andy Austin!! What kind of ridiculous statement is "this is a real Olympic course!" hardly going to be a British Novice is it!!

Well ridden the Japanese man.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

That water tray is nasty, though 

Mclain Ward now...


----------



## combat_claire (8 August 2012)

Shouldn't the post box in the Greenwich arena have been painted gold in recognition of the SJ team gold!?


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

12 jumping and two time penalties - horse (by Animo) just didn't like an early fence with a water tray/ditch underneath it and put in a stop - and then never really settled.  Strong, positive riding got them round but I wouldn't want him riding my horse .

McLain Ward and Antares (love this horse) for the US.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

foot in the water for Ward...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

A few unlucky poles in the last combination for Ward.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Jens Fredricksen now for Sweden...

seriously, riding "lunatic"


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Another cricket score . . . shame b/c I really like the horse.  12 pens for Ward and Antares.

Jens Fredricson and the daftly named Lunatic for Sweden.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Aftenoon, PS, thought I'd join you for the afternoon... 

Click to expand...

Oh hurrah - was feeling a little lonely . . . passes a plate of jammie dodgers over.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Poles for Fredricson now over two of the bigger oxers.  But clear over the last with one time for total 9...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh hurrah - was feeling a little lonely . . . passes a plate of jammie dodgers over.

P
		
Click to expand...

You were looking a ittle "lunatic"y yourself, talking to yourself 

Jammie dodgers all round, have a ginger beer / selection of cold drinks / Pimms if you prefer


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Roderigo Pessoa now, riding Rebozo


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

8 faults for Jens.  Pessoa now for Brazil (obviously) on Rebozo.  Lovely looking bay - very Iberian looking.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			You were looking a ittle "lunatic"y yourself, talking to yourself 

Jammie dodgers all round, have a ginger beer / selection of cold drinks / Pimms if you prefer 

Click to expand...

Whispers . . . I do it all the time (talking to myself).  Pimms . . . oooooohhh.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			8 faults for Jens.  Pessoa now for Brazil (obviously) on Rebozo.  Lovely looking bay - very Iberian looking.

P
		
Click to expand...

9, he had a time fault too 

Yes, loving Rebozo, gorgeous horse but foot in the water so finishes on 4


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

An unfortunate foot right in the water down to lack of balance for Pessoa - but no time pens.  Shame.

Meredith Michael-Beerbaum for Germany on Bella Donna.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Foot in the water, a spook at the two ditches and another fence down.  Huge great lolloping horse.

Alberto Michan for Mexico riding Rosalia la Silla.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

For Mexico, now Alberto Michan...

Pole down at one of the massive oxers, but home now inside the time so just the 4 faults.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Eric Lamaze now for Canada, riding Derly Chin de Muse.  What a name


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

pole at the musical fence and a foot in the water for Lamaze...  plus the penultimate fence

finishes on 12 faults for Lamaze


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Kevin Staut now riding Silvana


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

"tall, elegant and technically brilliant", but puts a foot in the water, poles all the way till the end (give or take) to finish on 16 faults for France and Staut.


----------



## Willeeckers (8 August 2012)

Seems like a clear round is proving harder than thought - fingers crossed for the brits

Once again thanks for the running commentary, no TV and rubbishy slow internet connection here means its most appreciated


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Jos Lansink now for Belgium


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2012)

Love the commentary! Thanks so much am stuck in work, no access to online coverage only you wondeful ladies!! Keep it coming, you're keeping me sane in my world of spreadsheets!!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Pole at the oxer after the water and at the start of the last combination for Jos - finishes on 8 faults.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Brazilian Alvaro Alfonso de Miranda Neto now...


----------



## criso (8 August 2012)

Another one away from the tv and computer. This has been the best place to get quick and accurate updates all week


----------



## Wheels (8 August 2012)

Well I'm sat here in the gardens of Belfast city hall watching the sj on the big screen and I'm far from the only one. There's loads of unlikely looking sj supporters sat all around me  it's great, will stay here to watch Scott then unfortunately back to work :'(


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

pole for the Brazilian at what I think is the Houses of Parliament fence, but finishes on a tidy 4 faults.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Sounds great, wheels, I'm sat in front of the tv with my sleeping Wolf and a bowl of pasta - bet the atmosphere's better there!

Steve Guerdat now for the Swiss


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Sorry - went to make my lunch - plus husband has just wandered in and needed some 'splaining of the rules, etc.

Right - Steve Guerdat for Switzerland (not going to type the name of the horse b/c it's too complicated).

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

this Swiss horse is so athletic


----------



## amc (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye & JFTD........ this is brilliant commentary..........A whole new career  awaits you on the beeb !
XX


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

And a CRACKING clear round for the Swiss by Guerdat!

I love the Swiss team manager, the wonderful Marcus Fuchs


----------



## criso (8 August 2012)

Are they going in reverse order of scores from previous rounds, in which case you would expect more faults at the beginning


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Gorgeous round - clear and inside the time . . . well ridden.

Now Paul Estermann and Castlefield Eclipse for the Swiss (then Scott ).

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Another Swiss rider in now, Paul Estermann and the Irish Castlefield Eclipse...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

criso said:



			Are they going in reverse order of scores from previous rounds, in which case you would expect more faults at the beginning
		
Click to expand...

yes, they are, so yes to some extent

4 faults at the water for Estermann


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Estermann finishes on 5 after a time fault and that foot in the water.

Scott now...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

C'mon Team GB


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

I really like this mare . . . scope to burn . . . she's rattling fences all over the place but was lucky . . . but she did have 4 at the water and a time penalty.

Now . . . c'mon Scotty.  Do Scotland proud.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

The Peebles lad, quietly singing Scotland the Brave as he flies over the first few... c'mon!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

That's me singing Scotland the Brave not Scott, he's concentrating...

very close one at the water but 

HE'S CLEAR!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

WOW WOW WOW . . . heart stopping moment at the water but clear and WELL inside the time.  Simply amazing riding - Hello Sanctos has SO much scope.  And breathe . . . 

Next Rich Fellers and Flexible for the US.

P


----------



## Jenni_ (8 August 2012)

YAAAS!! had to come off my lunch right before him but rushed up the stairs to check this!!!!


----------



## Snowy1 (8 August 2012)

Excellent round by Scott. So well ridden, a joy to watch.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

What a star he is - Scotland's Showjumping Golden boy today, whatever happens in the next round.

Rich Fellers now and Flexible.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Another one close to the water but no faults there...  Just the one fence for Rich Fellers in the last combi and one time fault to finish on 5.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Love this little horse by Cruising . . . little and powerful . . . clear at the water, unfortunate pole on the final triple and a time penalty .

Next up Ian Millar on Star Power for Canada.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Captain Canada, 65 y/old Ian Miller now and Star Power for Canada...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Pole for Captain Canada at the Berkshire White horse fence...

Finishes on those 4 faults.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Gerco Schroder now for the Netherlands.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Nice round from a sympathetic rider . . . just the unfortunate one fence down - the white stile again.

Gerco Schroder for the Dutch on the aptly named London.

P


----------



## dappyness (8 August 2012)

Can I ask the sAme question as Willeeckers.. Why is Peter Charles not jumping?


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Mike's telling us on the BBC about all the times Schroder's screwed up...  Little harsh I'd say!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

dappyness said:



			Can I ask the sAme question as Willeeckers.. Why is Peter Charles not jumping?
		
Click to expand...

You can ask, but I can't answer!  Presume only 3 per team go forwards?


Just the one time fault for the Dutch Scroder


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful round from this lovely chestnut stallion - and he rides bitless!  One time penalty though.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Mike's telling us on the BBC about all the times Schroder's screwed up...  Little harsh I'd say!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's Tucker for you - footinmouth-itis.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Swiss now, Schwizer and Carlina IV...

Clear thus far....  But finishes with a time fault


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Pius Schwizer for Switzerland on his very thoroughbred-y mare Carlina IV . . . she's lovely and looks like she might be useful eventer.

And another clear with a time fault.

Kamal Bahamdan from Saudi Arabia on a horse - not typing that name - far too long!

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Kamal Bahamdan now for the arabs riding Noblesse des Tess


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

Love the horse its by Nabab breeds out and out jumpers, quirky boy though, thats why hes in a bitless


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

I do like the KSA dark green matchy matchy - fly veils, jackets etc - it's just lovely, especially on this darker bay beast - lovely mare!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

great clear for the KSA but one time fault again - it really does sseem quite tight for time at the moment.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

I love that little mare . . . she jumped that track with a smile on her face . . . but unfortunately another with a time penalty - so still only four clear and inside the time.

Another Saudi rider now Ramzi Al Duhami . . 

P


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

Peter Charles didnt qualify too many faults in the first round


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Another KSA rider now, Ramzy al Duhami and rather TBy-looking Bayard Van der Villa There


----------



## Renvers (8 August 2012)

dappyness said:



			Can I ask the sAme question as Willeeckers.. Why is Peter Charles not jumping?
		
Click to expand...

I think he didnt qualify on scores in the other day's qualifiers


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Poles for Ramzy at the final combination, three down, but well inside the time (pushing on a little much?)

finishes on 12.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Shame - another to hit the white stile, clear over the water, clouted two fences in the triple and ended up with 12 pens (but inside the time).

Now it's Marcus Ehning for Germany on Pot Bleu . . . watchout . . . 

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Marcus Ehning for Germany now...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

"Everyone's idea of the perfect classical rider" apparently.  And there was me thinking about Nuno Olivera 

Looking good so far for Ehning - Clear inside the time.


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2012)

Poor Ramzy! He looks seriously over-horsed.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Biiiiiiiiiig bay stallion with a lovely white blaze . . . Marcus barely moving - so lovely to watch . . . and a fabulous clear round - measured, cool and so effective.

P


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Biiiiiiiiiig bay stallion with a lovely white blaze . . . Marcus barely moving - so lovely to watch . . . and a fabulous clear round - measured, cool and so effective.

P
		
Click to expand...

It was beautiful to watch, I couldn't even will him to have any mistakes because it was too lovely to watch.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Daniel Bluman next riding Sancho for Colombia...


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Three to go before Ben and Nick.

P


----------



## Jenni_ (8 August 2012)

you guys are great at this 

And you don't stumble over your words or say crap things like Tucker!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

This is a cracking horse, really lovely type.  fingers crossed for them!

Oh noes, commentators curse, he had one down, totally unlucky pole, as I posted that 

Finishes on 4 so it looks like it will be into the next round for these two...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Edwina Tops-Alexandra riding the tiny little Itot Du Chateau for Aus.  Love this little chap!


----------



## Renvers (8 August 2012)

I have to go hold a meeting now and am going to miss Nick and Bens rounds  . I will be back for an update as soon as I can. You can bet I won't be handing out many action points etc today


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Oh no, pole at the Houses of Parliament type fence


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

hard luck Renvers, hope it doesn't last too long.


Finishing on 4 faults, all in a lovely round other than that one fence for Edwina.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 August 2012)

Have to say I think Ian Miller is amazing what a career and a lovely interview


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

For the KSA now, Prince Abdullah and Davos.

(just mistyped Davros, which might creep out the odd Doctor Who fan  )


----------



## Snowy1 (8 August 2012)

Lovely round by Edwina. Shame about the fence. I don't think the horse is past it's best as good old AA said!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Davos quite unlike Davros, lovely big grey, kind of like a Maxi-sized Fergie 

Couple of poles though for Prince Abdullah.  Another KSA rider looking like his horse is rather a lot to handle...


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

OK Prince Abdullah al Saud on Davos (lovely grey) for Saudi Arabia . . . I would kidnap this horse if I could . . . flat takeoff into the Houses of Parliament oxer and a pole down on the Abbey Road fence . . . clear through the triple and over the final planks but well over the time so ends on 9 pens.

And now it's Ben's turn . . . c'mon Tripple X.  

P


----------



## Spiritedly (8 August 2012)

How big is Itot du Chateau?


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Maher in the ring now


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

It's the man, now, Ben Maher and Tripple X

I love these two


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

I can barely breathe...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Spiritedly said:



			How big is Itot du Chateau?
		
Click to expand...

15,2


----------



## amc (8 August 2012)

Can't watch.....too exciting


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

really hard to type with fingers crossed


----------



## Spiritedly (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			15,2
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

4 faults for Ben


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

oh no a pole for Ben in the last combi   within the time so just the 4 faults 

Hard luck, really hard.  Rode a lovely round, just a bit flat out into that fence.


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Skelly now in.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

I think I went blue from lack of breathing . . . after jumping beautifully he had the middle pole in the triple . . . but was well within the time on his lovely homebred boy.  He must be so disappointed .

And now, it's Skelly on Big Star.

P


----------



## Jenni_ (8 August 2012)

Trolt said:



			4 faults for Ben
		
Click to expand...

Shame, 

doesn't count for much though as he'll still go through am I right?

do they get a clean slate int he next round?


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Nick now...  too tense for words!


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Will these faults carry over to the next round?


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (8 August 2012)

Bugger!  Poor Ben.  Come on Team GB get us an individual medal please!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

No Jenni, he'll go through but no clean slate in the next...  he;ll take those 4 forwards and probably be out of a medal now.

eta, I mean, ANOTHER medal


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Clear for Nick


----------



## mle22 (8 August 2012)

What a wonderful horse!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Clear for Nick though 

*stupid forum won't let me post so often!*


----------



## amc (8 August 2012)

I can't take much more of this...........


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Well even my husband was riding those fences with Skelly and he doesn't know one end of a horse from the other!  

Skelly and Big Star are CLEAR!

P


----------



## Jenni_ (8 August 2012)

Shame for Ben... Brilliant for The Bionic Horseman!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

amc said:



			I can't take much more of this...........
		
Click to expand...

Nor me.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Dutch rider now...  van der vleuten...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

three poles for van der vleuten before he pulls up and retires.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (8 August 2012)

Your commentry on this thread guys is amazing, so gutted that I'm missing it. But this nick skelton is a total legend


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

Fantastic, but b***** the dicky ticker is racing


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Mikael van der Vleuten clouted two fences and then retired - smart horseman . . . much respect.

Last rider - another dutchman - Marc Houtzager on Tamino . . . and then I can eat some lunch and catch my flipping breath!

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

final rider now, Dutch Houtzager now.


glad I don't have to pronounce this one


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

This Dutch horse is giving them some air!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Tamino's really eating up the course despite a lost shoe.  Real contention for Nick here.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Oh blame me for that, he just had a pole in the middle of that last combi and four faults for the dutch.


and they've given him back the shoe


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

4 faults, good news for Nick!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Hurry up Marc - my chicken nuggets are burning . . . 

. . . very athletic horse this - Dutch-bred . . . Tucker says the horse has lost a shoe, but shouldn't make a difference . . . squeaked over the water, took out the same rail as Ben but inside the time so finishes on 4.

Off to rescue my nuggets . . . catch you all after the break!

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

how long's the break, I want a shower


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Back on at 3!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

2:55, feathered, you don't want to miss the first to go!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			how long's the break, I want a shower 

Click to expand...

An hour.  I'm having lunch and then a shower too . . . and I'm sure you all really wanted to know that .

P


----------



## amc (8 August 2012)

Thank God that's over for now.....I know I shouldn't but will have to have a little glass of something to calm the nerves........back on at 2.55pm


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

We might be inventing a new sport here - synchronised showering


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Back in front of the TV now, are we all showered and refreshed?  I had a cuppa, a slice of quiche and washed the car  

Now come on Nick, bring it home!!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

C'mon Team GB, go for a clean sweep 

Nick for Gold on 0 faults
Scott for Silver on 0
Ben Maher for bronze on 4

It may take a few unlikely cricket scores for the rest of the first round clears though


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

Ready and waiting for the start of round 2 
I have the TV on, I'm watching live online AND I'm here too !
Thank you Polar Skye and JFTD for your excellent commentary


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

So starting off this round is Cassio Rivetti for the Ukraine  riding Temple Road


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're back . . . clean, pink, glowing and fed (probably TMI).  Scott goes third to last and Nick goes last . . . eek!  

First in the arena is Cassio Rivetti on Temple Road for Ukraine . . . 

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Five carried over from the first round and one pole so far in this so currently on 9...


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Managed to sort washing, do the dishwasher and vacuum ... now parked back on the sofa  I feel that in itself deserves a medal


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

And Cassio home inside the time with just the one fence in this round for a total of 9 faults.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Well ridden that man - one pole down but inside the time . . . Tucker's right this course isn't as technical as the one they rode this morning but the fences are still mahoosive.

Paul Estermann, Switzerland - Castlefield Eclipse.  Carrying a score of five.

P


----------



## Daffodil (8 August 2012)

You're doing wonders with your commentary.   My online viewing about yet again about a "round" behind HHO!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Paul Estermann and Castlefield Eclipse now, also carrying 5 faults from the first round.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Ah the big Cutty Sark upright down for Paul and a time fault, giving a total of 10 faults overall


Rich Fellers and Flexible now for the US.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

This mare is really trying but she's clarting a few, had a pole down and may not make the time . . . so that's one time penalty which added to his original score is a score of 10.

Next Rich Fellars and Flexible (by Cruising) for the US, carrying a score of 5.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Flexible Rich Fellers, so much you could do with that I'm sure...  I wouldn't mind one myself!

Looking good from the well off man though...  And he's CLEAR this round to leave him on 5 overall!


----------



## amc (8 August 2012)

I've resisted the demon drink so far but wont be able to last much longer !


----------



## Lucyad (8 August 2012)

My computer has only just shown Temple Road finish!


----------



## Caol Ila (8 August 2012)

This guys equitation looks like mine.  Must be a yank thing.


----------



## Daffodil (8 August 2012)

And mine, Lucy


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Shut up about the ground Andy . . . 

McLain is making this look like hard work . . . but he's clear and inside the time.

Simon Delestre for France next, carrying four pens into the round.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Simon Delestre now for France  four faults early on in the combination


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Another pole for Simon at one of the huge oxers too...

Finishes inside the time with 8 to add to his original 4 - total 12 faults.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Clarted a pole in the combination - got too close . . . and the middle pole in the triple . . . looks like he's running out of petrol.  Inside the time so 8 faults total for him.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Rodrigo Pessoa now and Rebozo...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Rodrigo starts on 4 faults and looking good.  This is the little horse in the hackamore.

Oh no, poles in the water combination - two parts down - and the Cutty Sark upright - totally running out of petrol

12 jumping, 1 time - 13 this round plus his starting 4 so finishes on 17.


----------



## Renvers (8 August 2012)

I'm back 

Great commentary guys, do you know how long until our guys are in?


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Rodrigo Pessoa - Brazil - Rebozo - 4 faults.

Got underneath the London Bus fence but squeaked over it . . . I love how relaxed and soft this horse looks between the fences . . . two poles down in the triple . . . Cutty Sark fence gone . . . so 13 penalties for this round (including one time) so 17 in total.

Alberto Michan for Mexico - Rosalia la Silla - 4 faults.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

For Mexico, Alberto Michan, now on Rossilia La Silla


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

oh lucky, little tap on the water combination but still clear for mexico...

And squeaks inside the time for a clear, staying on just those original 4 faults from the last round.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Lovely round - lovely mare.  Rattled a pole in the middle of the triple but cleared it.  Clear and inside the time!  Well ridden indeed.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Pointing at his horse, passing the credit on to her - what a nice chap, quite right too, but lovely to see!


----------



## Daffodil (8 August 2012)

My heart's about to pack up!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Miranda Neto now for Brazil, had one down already, looking a little tired and very lucky in the massive water combination


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

Renvers, Scott Brash goes 3rd last and Nick Skelton is last to go .


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Just over the time for Miranda Neto so 5 faults from this round, totalling 9 for him.

Ian Millar next for Canada, Captain Canada riding the horse, Star Power, by Quick Star, half bro of Nick's Big Star.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

A pole at the big oxer in the middle of the water combination - wide fence with horrible water tray under it!

But finishes on those 4, total 8


----------



## Renvers (8 August 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			Renvers, Scott Brash goes 3rd last and Nick Skelton is last to go .
		
Click to expand...

thanks - i am so nervous. Btw your commentary is better that Mike Tuckers on Tues!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Ian Millar, Canada, Star Power - 4 faults.

C'mon Captain Canada!  Another Quick Star horse but I do prefer Big Star.  Middle pole of the triple down - horse distracted by the water tray.  But aside from that pole, clear and inside the time so total of 8.

Daniel Bluman and Sancha in next.  

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Daniel Bluman and Sancho now for Colombia.  Quite an impressive pair.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Little lucky over the Abbey Road fence for Sancho, but clear still and looking very stylish to be fair.

oh no, little clip at the start of that awful water combination, little unlucky.  and the last fence, the London fence down too.  On time fault so on 9 - total 13.

Still, looking good for Colombia's early efforts in equestrianism!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Lovely mare for this Columbian rider . . . they're carrying 4 faults into this round . . . she can't half jump.

Had an unlucky pole - first element of the triple.  

Last fence down and a time penalty so that's a total of 13.

P


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Ben Maher is the next rider ... just as a heads up for anyone hoping to sneak a watch at work


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Edwina Topps Alexander and the very little Itot du chateau now

Ben Maher up next!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

oh no, took the back rail off that big oxer (water combi) there - just didn't make the width.

the last down as well for Itot and Edwina, plus a time fault - 9, total 13.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Edwina Tops-Alexander (can't be arsed to type the rest of her name) on Itot du chateau.  I really hate the way this woman rides, but I love the horse - he's a little powerhouse.

Middle pole of the triple gone . . . and the last and a time penalty so that's 9 from this round and 4 from this morning so 13.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Now Union flags at the ready please people!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Right . . . now it's Ben and Tripple X . . . and I don't need to remind you that he's carrying four faults .

C'mon Ben - a medal isn't entirely out of the question!

P


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

*Waves Union Flag* GO BEN ! You can do it...ride for a clear..........


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

c'mon Ben, at the nasty water combi now and the first down


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

4 faults for Ben


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Oh!!!


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

First part of the triple down for Ben ... very impressed he managed to get out of the combination with just the 1 down! 

Finished his round on 4 faults.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Hardly breathing yet again.  

Took off too early for the first element of the triple and took out the top rail . . . how he recovered to jump the other two elements I have no idea.  What power and scope.  No further faults but what a shame that he's now on 8 .

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

horse massively backed off the first part of that massive combination and took the upright down - but what an amazing, scopey launch from TX to get him over the massive oxer in the middle and over the last part without having them down.

finishes on another 4 so total 8.

He's still absolutely awesome


----------



## nagseastsussex (8 August 2012)

does that put Ben out of the running?


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

AWH !!! 
Still very proud of Ben and Tripple X


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

for the netherlands, now, Houtzager and Tamino


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			Still very proud of Ben and Tripple X
		
Click to expand...

Aren't we all - first homebred horse with an sj medal - and gold at that too!


Poles for the NL now - Houtzager finishes on 4 to add to his previous 4, finishes on 8.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Marc Houtzager and Tamino.

Clouted the white horse for one fence down.  That's it, and inside the time so 8 total.  

He is a very elegant rider.

P


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			does that put Ben out of the running?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's currently joint 3rd with 11 to jump


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Right . . . now the clear round riders.  Starting with Luciana Diniz on Lennox for Portugal.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Portugal now, Luciana Diniz and Lennox


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

I love you Clare but . . . shut . . . up.

P


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

Going on to the top 10 now. 7 to go then it's Scott !
Yes JFTD, Ben has ridden fantastically and has made history with his and Tripple X's achievements. I remember Ben when he was in 13.2hh's !


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Crikey this little horse can jump.  Clouted the middle element of the triple but it stayed up and then clouted the Cutty Sark fence, lost a stirrup and then took out the final fence.  Shame.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Cutty Sark down for Portugal - omg she lost her stirrup, tried to jump the last line without it, had the last down.  Plus time faults.

She's finishing on 10.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

NL now and London ridden by Gerco Schroder, over the abbey road, clear through the first combi


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Gerco Schroder now . . . and of course Tucker is talking about his screw ups again.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Doesn't look like a screw up today, PS,  so scopey!

Yep, grand clear though - looks pretty easy for him!


----------



## Snowy1 (8 August 2012)

Lovely horse London. I just wish AA would shut up about power! They've all got plenty of that! Muppet.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

This is very cool riding.

Lovely through the triple and flying towards the Cutty Sark fence.

Clear and inside the time.  Fantastic riding.  Well done.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Pius Schwizer for Switzerland on Carlina next.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Schwizer now for the Swiss, riding Carlina IV


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

I like that last orange horse 

Not that I want him to, but how appropriate is his name if he wins!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Oh the same pole for Schwizer as Ben had down - first into the water combi

and the cutty sark upright, inside the time so he's on 9 now.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Mare fighting for her head a little coming into the St Paul's fence and just took out the front rail of the first element of the triple.

Cutty Sark fence gone.  

Running out of jump.

So 9 faults total.

P


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

He is the only Euro Commerce stallion left, been following him for ages, he has been a favorite for the games for a good while now


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Kamal Bahamdan on Nobless de Tess (1 fault) - Saudi Arabia.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

For the KSA, Kamal Bahamdan now - commentator' got the horses muddled - PS is right, it's Tess.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Ignore Tucker - he IS riding Noblesse de Tess.

Sigh.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

lol PS, just lol.

little clip at the Abbey Road fence, but clear so far.  What an honest little mare


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Rattled Abbey Road but it stayed up - ditto St Paul's.  He's been really lucky b/c he's clouted a few and they've stayed up.  Climbed over Cutty Sark.

Clear but with time faults so 2 faults total but boy did he ride his luck.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Well done that man, just the one time fault for the KSA!  Finishes on 2.

Didn't get anywhere near the last though ps, gave that a mile of space


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

C'mon Cian, any colour medal will do.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Cian O Connor now for the Irish


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Cian O'Connor now on Blue Lloyd.  I feel a little uncharitable but given the past doping charges, I don't want him to get a medal.

P


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

TJP said:



			C'mon Cian, any colour medal will do.
		
Click to expand...

He's allowed the bronze


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

couple of touches at St Pauls and in the water combi - but clear so far...


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Another one lucky . . . he clouted all three of the triple elements.  He is flying.

P


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

Unbelievable.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Oh no!  0.02 of a second over the time 

Just that one fault to add


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Clear but a timefault.

P


----------



## Snowy1 (8 August 2012)

I so didn't want Cian to jump a clear. Really dislike him! But what a horse.


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

Trolt said:



			He's allowed the bronze  

Click to expand...

That will do


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

The luck of the irish was not with them today 

Guillon now for France


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Right.  Olivier Guillon on Lord de Thieze.  

Someone's sheath needs cleaning.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Gave the first upright in the first combi a fair rattle but the luck's on his side so far

rattles the first of the water combi, has the second down, and another

he's on 8 and a time fault so finishes on 9


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

2nd and 3rd elements of the triple gone and a time penalty.  So he's on 9.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Steve Guerdat now for the Swiss


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

love the fact that all of these horses are getting thanks from their riders on the way out, no matter the disappointment - way it should be 


Eeeek - Scott after this one!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Steve Guerdat for Switzerland.  And then Scott.  And then Marcus Ehning.  And then Skelly.  Eeeeep.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

I'd just like to say, that arena looks amazing.  I love the post box / park bench / lamp post dressing and those jumps are mega!


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Eeeeeek!!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

He's going to go clear and I think he'll be inside the time . . . oh well ridden . . . beautifully ridden.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Really picking up speed for the swiss here!  Flying home inside the time - first double clear inside the time for Guerdat!


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Clear for the Swiss guy, this is getting tense!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Right - Scott Brash.  Come on Hello Sanctos.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Scott now!!!!!!

*land of the shining river land of the purple heather land of my high endeavour...*


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

Come on Scott !


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

I've actually got sweaty palms . . . 

P


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

C'mon Scott. 

I don't think I can watch


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

feel ill .....come on Scott


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

oh no a pole for Scott in the first combi


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

Noooooooooo


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

First element of the double gone.  No medal for Scott .

All down to Nick now - no pressure then.

P


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Gutted for Scott. Come on Nick it's all down to you now.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

utterly foot perfect down that horrible water combination though - he really is riding amazingly


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

beautifully through the finish to end on just those 4 faults.  Such a shame, but massive well done to that man regardless


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Marcus Ehning next . . . Pot Blue . . . I'll be watching through my fingers.

P


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Gutted for Scott, and he rode so beautifully throughout. 

So disappointing for him right now, but I hope he looks back and is so proud of what he's achieved. Such a young guy, if this is how he is now ... I can't wait to see what he achieves in the future.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Marcus Ehning now for Germany

then Nick...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

White horse fence down for Ehning, totally didn't pick up into it.

Had the Cutty Sark fence too now

finishes on 9


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

He's knocked one!!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

This is so smooth and elegant to watch.  

Took out the White Horse!  Oh my goodness!

P


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

OMG - Nick....come on!!!! Please Big Star don't pick now to stop being a freak!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

And another fence for Marcus . . . what a shame .

And here comes Nick . . . I have goosebumps.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

NICK!  C'mon Big Star!

I have EVERYTHING crossed!


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 August 2012)

That's such a shame. BRILLIANT round and he only just brushed that pole.
Scott is a local lad here....I've known his family for a long time. Still VERY PROUD !

Go Nick !!!!!


----------



## NeverSayNever (8 August 2012)

i cant watch!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

no the cutty sark down for Nick


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

my heart rate is through the roof!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Jenni_ (8 August 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

I can't actually believe it...  gutted


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

Gutted for him. He deserved the gold.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

such bad luck, but well ridden none the less  and Team Gold isn't exactly to be sniffed at!


----------



## nagseastsussex (8 August 2012)

how did he do?


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Well bums.  Poor Nick .

P


----------



## mle22 (8 August 2012)

Big Star is an amazing horse - one fence down in the whole competition!


----------



## Willeeckers (8 August 2012)

Awww nooo gutted  So wanted Nick to win an individual medal as well.

Team Gold is still ace


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

mle22 said:



			Big Star is an amazing horse - one fence down in the whole competition!
		
Click to expand...

Worthy of a gold medal in itself, that, I'd say.


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			how did he do?
		
Click to expand...

4faults


----------



## Wheels (8 August 2012)

What a shame but nick and big star have put up the most amazing performance in thus games


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Gutted for them ... but team gold is still fantastic


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

One fence down .  

Jump off now for Silver and Bronze between Gerco Schroder and Cian O'Connor . . . Steve Geurdat has the gold.

P


----------



## nagseastsussex (8 August 2012)

does that mean no medal at all ? poor nick what bad luck.


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (8 August 2012)

Does that mean Cian cheat O'Connor gets a chuffin medal?


----------



## mle22 (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Worthy of a gold medal in itself, that, I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## Kat (8 August 2012)

So gutted for Nick, such a fantastic performance and then that crucial fence down. Big Star had looked so careful too.... 

His face when he took his hat off and shrugged to the crowd said it all really......


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 August 2012)

If they carried through all the previous rounds faults would they have medalled?


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

mle22 said:



			I agree!
		
Click to expand...

We should club together and buy him one.  Like a chocolate one


----------



## nagseastsussex (8 August 2012)

do we know who gets the medals yet?


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

Love Nick (to paraphrase in his interview with CB)

"He's jumped brilliantly, just the wrong time to have a fence, but what can you do? Unlucky, just gotta keep on going"

What a sportsman.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Cloball said:



			If they carried through all the previous rounds faults would they have medalled?
		
Click to expand...

Nick.


eta, trolt, exactly, what a sportsman indeed.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Lovely interview between Clare and Nick . . . bless him he was very disappointed but very pragmatic with it.  

P


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 August 2012)

yeah
Such a shame  still Ian Millers still going at 65 so plenty of time for another crack.


----------



## Snowy1 (8 August 2012)

Such a shame for nick big star had jumped so well. I really hope Cian I'm a big fat cheat O'connor doesn't get one.!!


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2012)

Snowy1 said:



			Such a shame for nick big star had jumped so well. I really hope Cian I'm a big fat cheat O'connor doesn't get one.!!
		
Click to expand...

When did he cheat??


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Andalusianlover1 said:



			Does that mean Cian cheat O'Connor gets a chuffin medal?
		
Click to expand...

'fraid so . . . .

P


----------



## mle22 (8 August 2012)

Cian will definitely get either silver or bronze


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

Cian is going to get bronze or silver - jumping off


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Schroder in the jump off now


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

anyone else feeling emotionally drained?


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

Very emotionally drained - it's as if the team gold didn't happen.....need to cheer back up


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

phwoar these angles are amazing, what a fast, speedy clear for the dutch 


he reaaaaally deserves a medal here, tbf.


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

Super round. C'mon Ireland.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Gerco Schroder clear and inside the time . . . lovely, lovely round.  

P


----------



## mle22 (8 August 2012)

Go Cian -


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

For sure, stupid rules! should only have been clear rounds through, humph!!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

O Connor in now - he'll have to realy go for it


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			phwoar these angles are amazing, what a fast, speedy clear for the dutch 


he reaaaaally deserves a medal here, tbf.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

P


----------



## nagseastsussex (8 August 2012)

Sorry probably being thick but Nick got 4 faults and Cian got 4 faults so why is nick not in the jump off?


----------



## Daffodil (8 August 2012)

Thanks all for your terrific commentary.   Much better and better informed than MT!      Got to go now, but so disappointing for Nick in particular.   He and his horse have been magnificent all week as have the rest of the team.


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2012)

God I feel drained and I havent seen any of it, I've only had your commentary to get me through- its been wondeful 
But I now feel the need to lie down in a darkened room.

Still team gold is brilliant and by the sounds of it all horses jumped brilliantly today!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Gerco Schroder - silver
Cian Cheat O'Connor - bronze

. . . and my Mum's Irish.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

last fence for O connor - he was really flying though, seriously fast time

Bronze for Ireland
Silver for Schroder 
Gold for Guerdat!


----------



## mle22 (8 August 2012)

Fantastic round - so fast - shame about the last but great to have a medal for Ireland


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

The team gold seems a long time ago now, I just feel so gutted for Nick, really wanted that individual for him, he so deserves it. 

I'll cheer up soon and remember the team gold. 

Gotta go through all this again tomorrow with the dressage.


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			Sorry probably being thick but Nick got 4 faults and Cian got 4 faults so why is nick not in the jump off?
		
Click to expand...

Cian only had 1 time fault in 1st 2 rounds


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

nagseastsussex said:



			Sorry probably being thick but Nick got 4 faults and Cian got 4 faults so why is nick not in the jump off?
		
Click to expand...

coz Cain jumped the second round clear


----------



## nagseastsussex (8 August 2012)

ok thanks, at work and trying to follow the thread.  Great commentary by everyone many thanks.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Gerco Schroder - silver
Cian Cheat O'Connor - bronze

. . . and my Mum's Irish.

P
		
Click to expand...

you're gonna have to enlighten us here, why the O Connor hate

I've never heard of him before, don't follow that much international sj tbh


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Oh god, we've got dressage to get through tomorrow 

Mind you I'm working till after lunch so will probs miss the first few.  Included my beloved Rubi


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Feel a bit deflated really.  Harrumph.

Still - we saw some amazing jumping, the courses were beautifully put together and Team GB did us proud.

Stressage tomorrow and then it's back to normal life . . . 

P


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

He was done for doping after winning the gold individual at the last Olympics - had the medal taken away - at least that's what I remember - please correct me if wrong!


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			you're gonna have to enlighten us here, why the O Connor hate

I've never heard of him before, don't follow that much international sj tbh 

Click to expand...

If I remember correctly, he won gold in 2004 Olympics, then got it removed because he horse tested positive for a banned substance.

Can't remember what substance, or what the reason/excuse for the horse having that substance was??


----------



## JCWHITE (8 August 2012)

Obviously gutted for GB, much respect for the winner, who has been showing a lot of form over the last months,thought for a minute that aptly named London would win, 
Sounds like the Big Star show will roll on to Rio.
Cheers lads you are all heroes!


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			He was done for doping after winning the gold individual at the last Olympics - had the medal taken away - at least that's what I remember - please correct me if wrong!
		
Click to expand...

You're right the commentary team were discussing it weren't they.  I presumed it was an accidental mistake type substance not a cynical performance enhancing scam.  Perhaps I'm too forgiving!


----------



## gadetra (8 August 2012)

He was done for a banned substance after winning gold at Athens, it wasn't performance enhancing and he was cleared of all wrongdoing but it leaves a sour taste. The jury's out.
Yeahie for bronze though, fair play to him.


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

Yep it was the 2004, not 2008 Olympics as I said - have a look at this for the later part of the story   http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/390/59088.html


----------



## Kat (8 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Oh god, we've got dressage to get through tomorrow 

Mind you I'm working till after lunch so will probs miss the first few.  Included my beloved Rubi 

Click to expand...

If you use the Eurovisionsport site then you can watch from the beginning when you get home from work and fast forward through the breaks/competitors you don't like to catch up


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Yep it was the 2004, not 2008 Olympics as I said - have a look at this for the later part of the story   http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/390/59088.html

Click to expand...

what an utterly bizarre story.

I honestly don't feel comfortable slating him without knowing what happened, but it's certainly very odd indeed.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

Kat said:



			If you use the Eurovisionsport site then you can watch from the beginning when you get home from work and fast forward through the breaks/competitors you don't like to catch up 

Click to expand...

will do, thanks


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Yep it was the 2004, not 2008 Olympics as I said - have a look at this for the later part of the story   http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/390/59088.html

Click to expand...

Most Show jumpers have been banned at some point, Maclean Ward was one of the worst


----------



## Supertrooper (8 August 2012)

Well done to the team GB SJ's and horses. I know we didn't win any individual medals but to win a team gold is just amazing and something to be very proud of xx


----------



## Daffodil (8 August 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/london-2012-olympics-live/9460772/Olympics-live.html

A good summary here.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (8 August 2012)

Cian o connor didnt cheat in Athens nor did he dope his horse , so id say get your facts straight before giving out about him.  In athens his horse still had some veterinary given medicine in his blood stream from a previous illness /injury and was proved not to do anything wrong. SO congrats to him for getting a medal and i hope you know ben maher once helped a girl to beat up his ex girlfriend but ye all forgot about that when he won his medal..

Sorry rant over


----------



## Nollaig Shona (8 August 2012)

Trolt said:



			If I remember correctly, he won gold in 2004 Olympics, then got it removed because he horse tested positive for a banned substance.

Can't remember what substance, or what the reason/excuse for the horse having that substance was??
		
Click to expand...


His horse (Waterford Crystal) tested positive for a medication that it'd been given weeks and weeks previously.  Cian was cleared of any wrong doing, but the FEI rule is that the horse can't have anything in it's system, so they disqualified him from the Olympics -and made him give the medal back- and he was fined and banned from competing for a while.

The B sample went missing from the lab under suspicious circumstances (given the samples aren't labelled with anything to identify who/where the sample came from), no one was ever caught for it.

Not sure how that's classed as cheating but people hear the words "failed dope test" and think of performance enhancers, the substance in Waterford Crystal's sample was a sedative.

There have been a lot of rumours and innuendo doing the rounds about Cian for years - even before the Athens Olympics.

(and no, I'm not repeating what I've heard)


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (8 August 2012)

Leaves a sour taste. You all are funny especially when you forget other Olympians stripped of their medals for drugging. And here's a quote from the great Ludger afterwards. "  I used to think if it's not found, it's allowed," But no we all harp on Cian. A guy that works his ass of and deserved that medal today. Yeah and as Lindsey above says, it's ok to give Ben a pass. Nice guy. 

Terri


----------



## ribbons (8 August 2012)

And off we go again. Judge and jury in the armchairs of Britain. With no facts, no evidence and sentencing anyone and everyone with nothing more than rumour and heresay


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (8 August 2012)

I bet if he didn't ride for Team GB you might feel differently. 

Cian took his punishment. Has been squeaky clean since and yet is still tethered with something that occurred 8 years ago. Time to move on. He did. 

Terri


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

BTW, I wasn't slating Cian, JFTD asked what people were going on about and I simply reported what I remembered happening. No judgement here.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (8 August 2012)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Leaves a sour taste. You all are funny especially when you forget other Olympians stripped of their medals for drugging. And here's a quote from the great Ludger afterwards. "  I used to think if it's not found, it's allowed," But no we all harp on Cian. A guy that works his ass of and deserved that medal today. Yeah and as Lindsey above says, it's ok to give Ben a pass. Nice guy. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you, but i was annoyed when people didnt care that Ben maher was a woman beater when he won his medal. not to give him a pass.


----------



## Trolt (8 August 2012)

ribbons said:



			And off we go again. Judge and jury in the armchairs of Britain. With no facts, no evidence and sentencing anyone and everyone with nothing more than rumour and heresay
		
Click to expand...

No judgement or heresay from me either ... someone asked what happened, and I repeated what I remembered. There was no value laden words at all in my repeat of the news.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			BTW, I wasn't slating Cian, JFTD asked what people were going on about and I simply reported what I remembered happening. No judgement here.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't lets derail this thread with bickering, accusations and their inevitable counter-defenses.  It's completely true that I asked about what happened in light of some rather harsh comments on the thread, and those who posted links to relevant articles were only answering me.

All I know is that Cian rode a couple of stonking rounds and really flew round that jump off.  He was unlucky to have the pole, he'd been so fast.  Fwiw, it was also a great round by the Dutchman.  They all deserved their medals, in my mind.

(Nick did too, I've given him and the rest of Team GB an imaginary medal )


----------



## TJP (8 August 2012)

I screamed him home, my son came running into the room and told me off as in his words 'I thought someone was stealing you'. Delighted for him & finally a medal for Ireland!!!! As I said earlier today we will take any colour.


----------



## ribbons (8 August 2012)

Pootleperkin and trolt, I'm sorry if you thought my comments were aimed at you. They were not.
 You simply referred people to the reports on the incident, rather than openly calling the man a cheat, when in fact those in possession of the evidence cleared him of that charge.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2012)

OK - the whole "doping" episode involving Cian O'Connor, Waterford Crystal and the Athens games was decidedly dodgy - all round.  

And, yes, there had been rumours before.  And, yes, Ben Maher is no saint in his personal life.  But . . . there's no smoke without fire.  Something untoward went on and FWIW, I think anyone who's been banned from competing or had an Olympic medal removed b/c of wrong-doing should be given a long, hard look at in the future . . . in any sport.  I didn't want that idiot Chambers competing on our athletics team.  

I didn't say O'Connor didn't *deserve* to win based on his riding (which was immaculate), but that I didn't want him to based on the scandal and drama surrounding not just his Athens appearance but parts of his career in general.  Our equestrian sports get enough flack from the general public - elitist, for toffs, not proper sports - take your pick - without any whiff of doping/previous doping, etc.

Now that I've cleared that up - anyone for dressage commentary?

P


----------



## kirstykate (9 August 2012)

Come on you did such a sterling job with the SJ surely you can do the stressage


----------



## woodtiger (9 August 2012)

Cian O'Connor winning bronze left a sour taste in my mouth, given his previous Olympic circumstances and the fact that he replaced Denis Lynch - who was found guilty along with three others in 2008 at HK for using Capsaicum. One of Denis's horses was found to be hypersensitive at Aachen last month and withdrawn - he was not accused of doping but the same rule as applied to Tiffany Foster was enforced - and HSI therefore "deselected" him, replacing him with Cian, who is so far up Robert Splaine's bottom that he waves out of his mouth.

If they were deselecting Denis for doping offences, why replace him with someone for whom a doping scandal caused such disrepute to Ireland? Jessica Kurten would have been my choice, very clean, on form, incredibly talented and a lovely person -  who refuses to compete on a team with Cian O'Conner (go figure).

Incidentally I went to the Greenwich Tavern after the jumping final, along with about a thousand orange clad Dutch supporters, Rob Ehrens, Gerco, Maikel, Jur and Marc, and who should scoot out in an equicruiser two horse wagon no more than two hours after the medal ceremony, but Blue Loyd and his groom.... It raised eyebrows as to why they were leaving for a long drive home SO quickly having had such a hard week jumping, but this is purely casting nasturtiums ;-)


----------



## xxlindeyxx (10 August 2012)

woodtiger said:



			Cian O'Connor winning bronze left a sour taste in my mouth, given his previous Olympic circumstances and the fact that he replaced Denis Lynch - who was found guilty along with three others in 2008 at HK for using Capsaicum. One of Denis's horses was found to be hypersensitive at Aachen last month and withdrawn - he was not accused of doping but the same rule as applied to Tiffany Foster was enforced - and HSI therefore "deselected" him, replacing him with Cian, who is so far up Robert Splaine's bottom that he waves out of his mouth.

If they were deselecting Denis for doping offences, why replace him with someone for whom a doping scandal caused such disrepute to Ireland? Jessica Kurten would have been my choice, very clean, on form, incredibly talented and a lovely person -  who refuses to compete on a team with Cian O'Conner (go figure).

Incidentally I went to the Greenwich Tavern after the jumping final, along with about a thousand orange clad Dutch supporters, Rob Ehrens, Gerco, Maikel, Jur and Marc, and who should scoot out in an equicruiser two horse wagon no more than two hours after the medal ceremony, but Blue Loyd and his groom.... It raised eyebrows as to why they were leaving for a long drive home SO quickly having had such a hard week jumping, but this is purely casting nasturtiums ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Jessica kurten was caught for doping too, and she has jumped with cian numerous amount of times since so go figure that.


----------



## Nereide (17 August 2012)

A list of thoroughbred sire lines and their ancestors competing in London Olympics at showjumping http://www.equichannel.cz/plnokrevnici-a-olympijske-skakani and at eventing http://www.equichannel.cz/plnokrevnici-na-olympijske-vsestrannosti

I hope, that the pedigree fans enjoy it!


----------

